# Neues PCGH-DVD Menü



## LordMeuchelmord (8. Januar 2009)

*Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Moin Leutz,

wie findet ihr das neue Menü der PCGH-DVD?

Mfg LordMeuchelmord


----------



## Player007 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Also ich finde es auf jeden Fall besser, als das alte.
Vorallem die Funktion links, wenn man da mit der Maus drüber geht, dann scrollt der automatisch mit.
Auch die Farben, die in dem Menü ausgewählt wurden, finde ich besser als bei den alten Menüs.

Gruß


----------



## Overlocked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Passt schon Kann man so lassen, besser als das alte...


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Besseer als das alte,ist viel übersichtlicher!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Von Design bin ich auch überzeugt, nur von der automatischen scrollfunktion bin ich gar nicht überzeugt da es sehr ungewohnt ist und ich immer da lande wo ich nicht hin will...


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

[X] Habs noch nicht gesehen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

ich kaufe nur noch die magazin edition, eventuell nötige software finde ich ja auch hier oder im net, da ich aber die 02/2009 noch nicht habe, und ich auf das neue layout gespannt bin, hole ich mir dann diesmal die dvd edition 

mfg


----------



## BTMsPlay (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

es ist schneller gerade das laden der DVD sieht auch besser aus moderner halt!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Es rattert glücklicherweise nicht mehr so dermaßen der Motor der Linse im Laufwerk so umher, wie beim alten Menü. Woran es auch immer gelegen hat.

Gefällt mir übrigens gut das neuen Menü.


----------



## sechzger (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Von Design bin ich auch überzeugt, nur von der automatischen scrollfunktion bin ich gar nicht überzeugt da es sehr ungewohnt ist und ich immer da lande wo ich nicht hin will...


Geht mir genauso mit dem Scroll-Modus, wär besser ohne, ihn sonst top!


----------



## Henner (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Wir arbeiten noch weiter daran. Habt Ihr konkrete Änderungswünsche?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Ich bin mit dem Menü vom Design und Layout sehr zufrieden. Was nicht gut ist, ist das Scroling des Menüs...!


----------



## Henner (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Was genau stört Dich am Scrolling? Zu schnell, zu langsam?


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Es tut nicht das, was man will. Vielleicht hilft es die Geschwindigkeit etwas zu drosseln. 

Beispiel:

Man will einen Link anklicken, der zwei, drei Zeilen unter dem Cursor ist. Man geht natürlich mit der Maus runter. Was passiert? Man landet zehn Zeilen weiter unten, weil das liebe Autoscrolling denkt, man möchte weiter nach unten, was aber nicht der Fall ist.

Mir wäre es lieber. wenn ihr das "Feature" herausnehmt.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

die scrolling menüs sind viel zu schnell, wenn ich mit high sense da rein gehe wird es sehr schwer etwas genau anzuklicken. und auch mein midsense kollege war leicht irritiert davon.
richtig gut ist das die nervige dvd ladezeit weg ist! auch hört sich das laufwerk nicht mehr so an als wolle es selbstmord begehen^^.
farben und layout sind ideal, habt ihr echt gut hinbekommen!

mfg


----------



## lordofthe1337 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Ja das Scrollen ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Henner (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Das Scrolling wird überarbeitet. Habt Ihr weitere Wünsche?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Von meiner Seite aus nur das mit dem Scrolling, sonst hab ich nichts zu bemängeln...


----------



## deco4all (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Ich find die Aufmachung der DVD ganz cool und schlicht! Aber kann mir mal jemand weiter helfen. Ich kann seit kurzem nicht mehr die DVDs der PCGH lesen. Also mein Laufwerk liest sie zwar jedoch kommt unter Vista immer die Fehlermeldung "PCG Hardware funktioniert nicht mehr"! Das gleiche Problem hab ich bei anderen DVDs der PCGH. Ist aber erst seit kurzem und ich will mir doch so gern die 2/2009 anschauen!!!! Kann mir jemand helfen? Die ganzen anderen DVDs von mir laufen aber trotzdem!


----------



## StonstA (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Moin,
also ich finde das neue Menü auch viel besser als das andere, da es sehr übersichtlicher geworden ist und das Design auch gut ausgewählt worden ist.


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

[x]Gut...!

Nur das was Pokerclock erwähnt solltet ihr nochmal überarbeiten, aber wie ich euch kenne ist das schon längst gefixt


----------



## adler93 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Ich finds besser, das alte war einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss^^. Und bei den alten DVD´s war mein Laufwerk sau laut, das hat sich ein bisschen gelegt.


----------



## Jami (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-DVD Menü*

Großes Lob von mir, die Scrollfunktion ist echt klasse, auch wenn man sich erst dran gwöhnen muss. Design


----------

